# Project- C40 "Saronni"



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

I had this frame setting in my workshop for almost 2 yrs as I tried to decide how to re-paint it. Colnagos are my favorite brand but their paint schemes have always been hard to swallow for me. The C40 has always been one of my favorite Colnagos so I decided to just hang the frame up until I could come up with a paint scheme I thought would work and that I'd really like.
One day I was hangin' in the local shop and spied a steel Saronni frame hanging in the rafters and the idea hit me, a C40 Saronni! Decided to give it a bit of a classic look by using all alloy Campy 9spd Record Titanium parts as opposed to carbon. Here are some pics of the before and after:

Original paint: 
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=P1010552.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/P1010552.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=P1010553.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/P1010553.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

After:

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=IMG_8634.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/IMG_8634.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=IMG_8666.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/IMG_8666.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=IMG_8620.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/IMG_8620.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=IMG_8626.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/IMG_8626.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/?action=view&current=IMG_8635.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20C40/IMG_8635.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a beautiful bike ! I'd gladly redo my Extreme Power like that


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Looks great! Who did the paint? I've got another lugged carbon frame (Parlee) that I'd like to get painted, some day.


----------



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

Allan Wanta did the paint. Great guy, amazing work including making all the decals custom for me. He's in Carlsbad CA and has a decent website at: http://wantaframes.com/

I've had many frames painted over the years by numerous painters and I can't think of a better, more professional and reasonably priced paint job than what Allan did for me.

KRhea


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That's awesome...love it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

That's a seriously great build there. Very impressive. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful 

Was wanting to do something similar with my CT-1, but not sure how much of the Ti to paint over..........................

Andy


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

awesome job and fantastic paint scheme! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Warning* Old Thread Revival!!!

Hey krhea! I love your Saronni C40!! It doesn't need to be said that it is a beautiful bike but I am saying it again anyways! I see it is a pre-B-stay model C40! Tell me more about it please! Have you ridden other Colnagos? Other brands to compare it to? I am looking for a C40 to add in the not too distant future and trying to decide if I want to focus on pre-B-stay, B-stay only, or both B-stay/HP stay. Every now and then, seems that complete C40s are popping up for incredibly good deals in the US. Also, there seems to be a good amount currently for sale in Europe too. I _may_ have to take my wife and child on a "vacation" to France or Italy this summer!!!  So please tell me more about yours. What size is it? My guess is 54 or 55? What year, a 2000? (When did the C40 go to threadless, in 1999?)


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful........I have the same frame, if it doesn't sell intersting idea.......

I love your wheels: Dt240s, Mavic OP and DT comp ????


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually now, If I would repaint my EP, I'd pick the AD11 paintscheme....


----------

